# Lasting Power of Atorney Set up costs



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

LPA you make a decision on who will act for you if you become mentally unable)

I have in the past tried to troll through the forms myself. but it gets more complicated the deeeper you go, so I have now decided to use professional help,the problem is who, so far i've had quotes from£99 to £1,800.

Anybody else been down this road?

Any help appreciated
Bryan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

thesnail said:


> LPA you make a decision on who will act for you if you become mentally unable)
> 
> I have in the past tried to troll through the forms myself. but it gets more complicated the deeeper you go, so I have now decided to use professional help,the problem is who, so far i've had quotes from£99 to £1,800.
> 
> ...


Is there anything in *this link* to help Bryan


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

We have been considering this for a year or two.
My trusted solicitor quotes about £1000. (In total)
This is for me and her....nominating two sons.
I think it's about £800 with only one son.
Those figures are under a year old.
PS. Even solicitors will do a deal these days after the first quote.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

LPA is something we've looked in to bt haven't yet got any costa - sorry, not much help but this site gave us some invaluable info https://www.gov.uk/power-of-attorney/overview


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

My parent have just done it with my brother and me as the nominated ones and that £220 for the government and £1300 for solicitors. 
LPA for banks and property and we can do stuff separately so don't need both of use to be available.


----------



## Suzysetter (Jun 19, 2011)

I have just done mine, at the same time as becoming POA for an Aunt.

Done by Aunt's solicitor ten min visit to her house,
Cost £600 plus £100 with form same bill for both of us.

An easy £1200 .................

Peace of mind now incase i keel over!0


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

We did our ours for my Dad....................the forms and explanation sheets are very good and just need working through steadily (given the costs quoted you could pay yourself about £25 hr for doing this)

Get an overview before you start..........who consents where and when ......who has to be notified if only one person...............jointly or severally responsible..............professional person as witness. 

Easy to say afterwards but it started to unfold as we went through the forms.


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Did it for a Aunt about 5 years ago and shopped around for the best quote and cost £600.00.

The solicitor sent me a copy of her charges..... ...
Junior partner....£230.00 per hour
Senior partner...£350.00 per hour
Office assistant..£75.00 per hour

I could see why the charges were obscene...... Bank of computers in the office, 3inch pile carpet on the floor and leather settee and chairs!!!

Array of MERC'S and BMW's in the car park and a lonely Ford Focus in the corner!!

I bet the the Ford Focus was the office assistants who was probably paid the minimum wage.

Sad thing was my Aunt passed away 3 days later.

Ah well I should have tried harder and paid more attention at school instead of chatting up the girls and flirting ink pellets at classmates and then perhaps I would have made it as a solicitor!!!!!

Nidge


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

We just completed one with our solicitor last week, Bill just in....£120 + vat. That includes keeping a copy in their safe.

Terry


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

I used a solicitor for a relative and it cost about £300 (about 10 years ago). DIY is quite possible. The main problem is that you need an independent friend who will talk to the person making the POA and sign up to the fact that he or she is fully able to decide and that is what he/she wants. The forms are long but not that complicated. All pages (even if there is nothing on them) must be included.
The main issue with the forms is that there are a rather large number of variations possible and you need to think carefully about what you want the effect to be.

Not making a POA can be much more expensive as you might then have court costs which are very steep.

The registry is quite helpful.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

I have just looked at the web site of the registry and it seems to be set up to do it yourself. Things look simpler than when i did it.

https://www.gov.uk/power-of-attorney/overview


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes we have recently done 4, financial and welfare LPA's for us both, putting one of the kids in as well as a reserve.Costs around £300 per LPA.Holding at their office free.

cabby


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

I am in the process of doing one for my Mother in Law, you can fill in the forms electronically on their website, its quicker that way, if you send off for the forms it takes about 10 to 12 weeks for them even to arrive.

If you do the forms yourself you can download a paper copy and very clear detailed instructions on what you need to do, then use these to populate the digital copy. If you are stuck with anything you can always ring their help desk. 

This the kind of thing I used to deal with when I was an advocate, though I have never filled one in before. 

You need to decide if you want a just a Finance LPA and/or a Health and Welfare LPA as they are different to each other. You will also need to find a certificated person (Certificate Provider) who will have to be a signatory to show that they are satisfied that you know what you are doing and that no one is influencing you to make a POA, the person can be a solicitor or your GP, or just someone who knows you well enough (for at least 2 years) who is able to hold an open and honest conversation with you about your decisions, the person who carries out this function can't be any of the attorneys you wish to appoint, nor can it be any of your family, in-laws, relatives who may benefit. 

There is also a section on the form called "People to be told" this is people who you think should know that you are considering making a POA, ie. if you are appointing one of your children as an attorney it may be that you formally tell your other children on a POA form. You don't have to do this but if you don't you will need 2 certificate providers.

I think that's it, if you have any questions just ask, I'll answer them if I can.

Jacqui


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

JLO;1425145 you can fill in the forms electronically on their website said:


> I'm with JLO here. I organised this for my dad last year. By doing it on line we could take our time and each stage was saved and reviewed. It was still a lengthy process and some of the wording needs consideration but we avoided all the (sometimes silly) fees that solicitors were asking.
> Everything was dealt with electronically and I could print out section for Dad to look over at leisure. It all worked fairly well and only cost us the registration fee. The documents are now sitting in my desk drawer and possibly will never be used.
> My FiL went down a similar route some years ago and paid about £400 to achieve the same result. At 98 his mind is still fairly active -if forgetful- but he prefers us to deal with his finances as at that age he seems to sleep most of the time and opts for a stress free life.
> I've tried to get mum to go down the same path but she says she wants to keep control of her finances. I don't think she quite understands. Maybe its already too late!


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

I forgot to say the website where you get the forms from the information about how to fill them in is "The Office of the Public Guardian" 

If you don't have an LPA and you lose capacity to make decisions you could be placed under Court of Protection and have a POA appointed by them. 

This happened with me once when I was a Community Care Officer, I had a elderly person whose family were making unsafe decisions about her care based purely on financial reasons, I tried to point out to them what the possible serious consequences of these decisions would be but they wouldn't listen. My practice managers advice was get one of the scary matrons in the hospital to talk to them, if that didn't work, I would have to go down the Court of Protection route. I am glad to say the first course of action worked.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

friend did a study day on this as she works with people with learning disabilities. they were advised that it was more cost effective to DIY than use a solicitor and except when very complex issues just as effective.

Sue


----------

